# do you make a profit doing this?



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

just a poll. fairly new to the business and want to get a better idea of what im looking at. the poll doesnt say who you are. just want honest replies.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Just like the guys that plow by the inch. 1"-4", 6"-8", 8"-10", +12"

What happened to $20k - $30k?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well we know what Quad makes!payup


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

grandview;424773 said:


> Well we know what Quad makes!payup


hey now. not necessarily. he may have just noticed i screwed up on the poll. so much for my attention to detail. if someone is in the twenty to thirty k range please just pick the side that is closest to what you make. i apologize. sorry.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I plow snow, just for the fun of it. Yeah right, maybe the first couple years it was like that but now it's for the money.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You may want to ask the question a Little different. You will be comparing a 1 man Company. with Companies with dozens of drivers and shopping mall accounts. how about profit/number of employees


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

theplowmeister;424778 said:


> You may want to ask the question a Little different. You will be comparing a 1 man Company. with Companies with dozens of drivers and shopping mall accounts. how about profit/number of employees


because i have no idea how you could put that in a poll. that is essentially two polls. also, i thought everyone would be more interested in profits. if you like start a new poll and see if you can find a better way to do this.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

On a good year yes.

Good point theplowmeister, I would word it if you are a one truck operation. Because that is what bribrius is.

Your going to have Brickman on here asking where the 1.? million button is.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

theplowmeister;424778 said:


> You may want to ask the question a Little different. You will be comparing a 1 man Company. with Companies with dozens of drivers and shopping mall accounts. how about profit/number of employees


Or even *return on investment*


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Also, you are asking for Profit and not Gross.

If you are a 1 or 2 truck operation, what is your Gross Snow Plowing Income?

Then you can subtract your own expensies and figure out your own Profit.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

QuadPlower;424790 said:


> On a good year yes.
> 
> Good point theplowmeister, I would word it if you are a one truck operation. Because that is what bribrius is.
> 
> Your going to have Brickman on here asking where the 1.? million button is.


please. there is more in this business than one truck operations. i have friends that have one truck i could call them and ask them and find that out. looking for a overall.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Profit? What's that? Something to eat?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

There are just way too many variables on this poll to get a decent response in my opinion.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

hydro_37;424838 said:


> There are just way too many variables on this poll to get a decent response in my opinion.


I think it gives a very vague overview of who's on PS. I think it's worth while, nothings going to be perfect. I'm interested. This is going to make up Brib's mind of going big time or closing shop.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

bump.......................


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Gross profit?

Net profit?

Net, net profit?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;424917 said:


> Gross profit?
> 
> Net profit?
> 
> Net, net profit?


up to you mark. net is the more accurate of the two. or you could use net income instead of net profit. j/k
good to see you back. i actually started missing you.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I am sure this was mentioned too, but what about snow fall amounts?. I plow for the fun of it, but also to make a little profit while doing it. I am not doing it to get rich. Although it would be nice, but i think i would have to start lowball all of ottawa county to do that. And then try and figure out a way to plow all of the account too. NAH I'll just stick to the little accounts I have and call it a day.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

It all depends on what the weather does. I know some men have seasonal contracts, but no one I run into wants anything to do with them. I think theres a little embelleshment going on about how many of these seasonal deals are out there, but thats another thread.

If we get an average snowfall this year I will make 25 to 30 K with one truck, one salter, and one old dude with a cigarette in his mouth. Now thats Net. Not gross. If we get snow this will be my best year ever.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

bri i think the poll was straight forward enough!, heck i answered it. i understand profit to be take home pay? such as gross is before expenses net/profit is after expenses right or wrong those are the only 2 i know of but then again WHERES THAT BUIS. ECO BOOK OZONE? LOL

nobody needs to feel bad if they only make X (we all cant be jd)LOL making XXXXXXXXX? 

so just answer the Q honestly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well snowpower\LLM\Killswitch, the seasonal thing is very regional. So you probably don't see it very much in Ann Arbor because the snow isn't as sure a thing as in other areas. Seasonals happen to be quite popular on this side of the state, FWIW.

powerjoke, I was making the point that because everybody accounts differently, that even net profit--take home--isn't the same thing to everybody. Net, net commonly refers to what is left after the corp. pays the officers payroll in addition to all the other expenses.

Which brings up another good point, brib. Are you referring to the corporations net profit or the officer's net profit? Or gross profit for that matter? Or net, net profit? Or even stockholders net profit?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;424961 said:


> bri i think the poll was straight forward enough!, heck i answered it. i understand profit to be take home pay? such as gross is before expenses net/profit is after expenses right or wrong those are the only 2 i know of but then again WHERES THAT BUIS. ECO BOOK OZONE? LOL
> 
> nobody needs to feel bad if they only make X (we all cant be jd)LOL making XXXXXXXXX?
> 
> so just answer the Q honestly.


I PM'd Ozone for you, I think Mark would like to meet him too. LOL


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

bump........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

profit bump


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

bump....into a car, now my profit is less. Can I go back and change my answer?


----------

